# Basic Tool Kit (Seiko)



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

After getting a few seikos i feel i want to get a basic tool kit so i can do things like change straps,batterys etc etc nothing to tech at the minute but once i get my head round it i will take it further

Any suggestions


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A spring bar tool, watchmakers (real ones) screwdrivers, a movement holder, oiling needles and oils, a watchmakers loupe (eyeglass), then a good clean well lit workplace. Most of all - bucketloads of patience! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Go for Bergeon screwdrivers and Spring bar tools, hard to beat the quality. Not cheap but worth it


----------



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

got any links please of where to buy this stuff

cheers


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

miggs said:


> got any links please of where to buy this stuff
> 
> cheers


Our good host Roy (RLT) has some bits


----------

